# Frage zum Logo



## officemouse (4. Dezember 2005)

Guten Morgen,

ja ja ich weiß dass wir Sonntag morgen haben aber ich habe mal eine ganz wichtige Frage an euch. Was haltet Ihr denn von dieser Idee auf dem Bild.

Sagt mir bitte mal mit was Ihr das in Verbindung bringen würdet und was Ihr noch anderes machen würdet. 

Ach ja es geht um das Thema Videoschnitt und alles was damit zu tun hat, sprich Videos zu überspielen, Bildbearbeitung usw.

Ich bin darauf gekommen, weil man dadurch auch Träume festhalten tut. Oder würdet Ihr sagen, mensch das muss was ganz anderes sein? 

Gruß OfficeMouse


----------



## misswebmistress (4. Dezember 2005)

Guten Morgen!

Mit Videoschnitt bringt man das ja überhaupt nicht in Verbindung, eher mit irgendeinem esoterischen Thema.

Ausserdem würde ich dir empfehlen keine Fotos als Logoelemente zu nehmen. 
Beachte dass ein Logo immer und überall verwendbar sein muss,
und deshalb einfach gestaltet und in Vektorgrafiken.
Zuviele und verhältnismäßig kleine Details sind auch nicht von Vorteil.

Ein gutes Tutorial für Anfänger gibt es hier<<


----------



## officemouse (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

hmm was würdest du dann mir empfehlen also was für ein Logo? Über ein paar Tipps währe ich dir dankbar. Den Link werde ich mir gleich mal ansehen.

Gruß OfficeMouse


----------



## Siege (4. Dezember 2005)

Ich verbinde dein Logo eher mit dem Modernen Indianer oder so... wenn oben drüber kein Dream stehen würde wäre ich nie auf sowas gekommen wenn ich das Logo sehe.


----------



## officemouse (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

was würdet Ihr mir dann zu diesem Thema vorschlagen:



> es geht um das Thema Videoschnitt und alles was damit zu tun hat, sprich Videos zu überspielen, Bildbearbeitung usw.



Gruß OfficeMouse


----------



## misswebmistress (4. Dezember 2005)

Schau dir einfach ein paar Logos von Unternehmen in der Videobranche an (google hilft)
Die sollen natürlich nicht zum abkupfern sondern zur Inspiration dienen.

Auf jedenfall sollte dir das Tutorial weiter helfen, da steht auch was über Ideenfindung.


----------



## Siege (4. Dezember 2005)

Also meine erste Idee wäre natürlich eine Filmrolle oder dieser Cut-Kasten.


----------



## officemouse (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

das habe ich gestern schon den ganzen Tag gemacht aber leider haben wir da auch nichts gutes gefunden :-(

ich habe nur noch eine Frage. Welcher Namen würde denn besser passen:

- Dream-Catcher-Cologne

oder 

- Share-your-dreams

Gruß OfficeMouse


----------



## foxx21 (5. Dezember 2005)

Ich finde Share your dreams besser, weil Dreamcatcher kann man wirklich schnell mit Anderem verbinden, bzw. du könntest das "Share your dreams" als zusatz Aussage, sozusagen als Sub verwenden. Du könntest deinen traumfänger auch in das Logo einbaun, wenn du doch den Namen Dreamcatcher nimmst. Probier doch mal was typisches für Videoschnitt mit einem Traumfänger zu kombinieren.


----------



## misswebmistress (5. Dezember 2005)

Ich finde beide Namen verbindet man nicht mit Videoproduktion, 
ist wohl Geschmackssache welchen ihr nehmt.
Ich würde mich für "Dremcacher Cologne" entscheiden, ist kurz und leicht zu merken.

Was das Logo selbst betrifft, solltest du schon eine Idee haben, wir können dir auch nicht alles auf dem Silbertablett präsentieren, sondern nur helfen es umzusetzen.
Ich weiss das es nicht einfach ist, deshalb gibts auch Leute die Geld dafür verlangen (zb ich)   

Fang mal mit dem an was du hast.
- Einen Firmennamen
Was kann man daraus machen?
- Irgendwas aus den Initialen, "DC" könnte man zb mit Filmrollen darstellen
Was verbindet man weiters mit Videostuff?
Einfach mal brainstormen und skizzieren, bis eine Idee gut genug ist sie mit PC umzusetzen..


----------



## officemouse (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo und guten Abend,

so wir haben auch mal ein wenig was gemacht. Schaut euch das mal bitte an und sagt mir wie Ihr das findet

Gruß OfficeMouse


----------



## axn (8. Dezember 2005)

Nochmal konkret zum Logo-Problem: Druck deinen neuen Entwurf mal aus und schick ihn dir über ein herkömmliches Faxgerät (es wird nicht selten vorkommen, dass ihr ein Angebot auf diesem Wege senden müsst...) Und dann schick dir das Logo von AEG oder so...

mfg

axn


----------



## officemouse (12. Dezember 2005)

Hallo und guten Abend ihr Lieben.,

so ich habe einfach mal eine Frage an euch. Was stellt Ihr euch unter dem Namen „Dreamcatcher Filmproduction“ vor? 

Meine Frage ganz spezielle dazu ist:

„wie sollte das Logo dazu aussehen“? 

Wir kommen einfach nicht drauf und sitzen jetzt schon seit ca. 2 Wochen daran. 

Ich hoffe ich kann auf euch zählen!

Ganz liebe Grüße,
OfficeMouse


----------



## zioProduct (13. Dezember 2005)

"Dreamcatcher Filmproduktion" = Die Filmproduktion des Filmes Dreamcatcher, welchen ich als schlechten Film bezeichne... Nehmt nen anderen Namen plz!
Wiso nicht den Share your Dreams?
Ne Filmklappe unten Links, hinten n paar Sterne, vielleicht n Mond, und dazu ne passende Schrift! Aber bitte bitte nicht Dreamcatcher! Es gibt zu viele Dinge, die Dreamcatcher umschreibt, den Namen auch noch für ne Firma (o.ä) zu nehmen ist mehr als nur "Dumm" (Sorry), weil sich jeder die normalen Begriffe von Dreamcatcher vor die Augen hohlt, und bestimmt nicht auf nen Film-Productions-Schuppen kommt.

so long
ziop


----------



## misswebmistress (19. Dezember 2005)

Nochmal zum Logo, weil ich da diese Federn sehe:

EIN LOGO MUSS NICHT ZWANGSLÄUFIG EINE GRAFIK SEIN.
Gute/echte Logos kann man mit Holz, Metall oder Kornflakes genausogut darstellen wie am Papier.
Denk mal drüber nach


----------



## birman (20. Dezember 2005)

Hi

Es ist doch grundsätzlich so, dass man als Logo und Namen alles verwenden kann was man möchte - Ich meine, vom Namen und Logo her verbinde ich LucasArts nicht annähernd mit PC-Spielen, THX hat jetzt auch keine Boxen, die um den Schriftzug tanzen oder der Schriftzug ALDI sitzt nicht in einem Einkaufswagen. 

Wenn's der Dreamcatcher sein soll, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach völlig in Ordnung. Man kann immer noch einen Untertitel "Medienproduktion", "Videozirkel", "Schlag mich tot." darunter setzen und niemanden stört es. Dieser Esoteriktouch ist dabei doch auch nicht unbedingt verkehrt oder verächtlich, schließlich geht es um Kreativität, Kunst, halt Fiktion.

Farbige, kontastschwache und vor allen Dingen überladene Logos machen jedoch nur Ärger.  Bei den letzten Entwürfen kommt zudem eine Informationssintflut hinzu, welche auf den Betrachter einstürzt. Einmal die Farbinformationen (Vielfarbigkeit), der Text, die Skyline Kölns (mit der Prämisse, dass die jeder kennt) und dann noch die Federn. welche man ja so ohne den Textinput gar nicht mehr als Traumfänger-Attribute erkennen würde.

Ein gutes Logo funktioniert, wenn einmal der Name mit ihm in Verbindung gebracht wurde auch ohne Text - ich sehe das Logo und weiß sofort: das ist die und die Firma. Oder der Schriftzug selbst wird zum Logo - Computermarken: ASUS, Medion, Minolta, Heidelberg ... 

Eine gute Typographie ist immer die halbe Miete, wobei man auf Unverbrauchtes zurückgreifen sollte, nicht gerade Copperplate Gothic, was jeder Sozialpädagoge für seine Visitenkarte verwendet... (nichts gegen Sozialpädaogogen) Vorteil an Typographischen Logos: Sie Funktionieren in der Regel auch in Schwarz/Weiß - vorteil für Fax, Kopie und Drucke.

Man stelle sich vor, ihr macht ein Plakat zu einem Film, in dem es um ... Troisdorfs neuen, grünen Golfplatz geht. Ein lustiger Golfmensch steht im grün-roten Schottenröckchen zum Abschlag bereit, ein azurblauer Himmel erstreckt sich über die saftig grüne Wiesenidylle über der majestätisch ein feuerroter Schriftzug trohnt (geschmacklos aber denkbar) - und nun presst ihr unter den Golfmann noch euer semiviolettlilanes Logo mit den blauen Federchen und dem Dotterorange in Schrift und Sonne...  unschön... oder?

Mit einem schlicht schwarzen - bzw. dann weißen Logo wäre das kein Problem gewesen... Farben sind zwar nicht böse aber zuweilen sehr  Hinderlich. Wie wäre es also mit einem simplen "dreamcatcher cologne" - Schriftzug (mit ordentlicher Typo) wo vor dem "d" ein stilisierter Vektortraumfänger liegt, den man auch darüber, darunter, daneben setzen, oder ganz weglassen kann, bzw. allein setzen könnte, wenn es Platz oder Produktion es (er)fordern?
#

Meine Meinung,

bir


----------

